# Cups!



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok so I thought I'd ask people about their cups!

Is there a specific size for capas? Is it easier to do latte art in specific cups? Does anyone recommend any sites or brands or anything that's good to make coffee in??


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Pandora says... "DON'T OPEN THAT BOX!!"


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Must say I had a chuckle at Mike's reply

There's no right or wrong answer here

There are some guidelines (eg World Barista Champ rules state that your Capp cup must be between 150-180 mls), but it totally depends on how you prefer your coffee (and whether or not you're competing in a competition

I'll normally make Cappuccinos in a 5.5oz Tulip cup or a 6oz ACF cup - purely personal preference

The milk type and texture has more bearing on the ease of latte art than cup shape.

There have been videos posted recently where latte art has been done in a shoe, a portafilter, in someones mouth, in a saucer etc ...

I realise this probably throws up more questions than answers


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm currently looking for the right cups for my café and aiming for the following (always a double shot):

Espresso 3oz

Cappuccino 6oz

Latte 10oz

(Finding it difficult. I like the Verona range but they don't make them in the right sizes)

Anyway, OP, a previous thread about this:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3855-Another-Cup-Size-Thread


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeh I thought I might get something like this! Guess there is no universal answer!

I've got a few different cups I use but they are all pretty big. Haven't really found a good smaller one that's quite wide so you can fit a decent Rosetta on it.


----------



## speedstead (Aug 3, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Pandora says... "DON'T OPEN THAT BOX!!"


Hahaha!!







well said!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I can recommend the Como range. Very thick and come in 3oz, 7oz and 10oz. I tend to use the 10oz ones with a double espresso for friends and 7oz ones with a double for me and the wife who prefer ours a little stronger.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I have the Como cup range too, and like them. but since I have went a little crazy and ordered and bought various ones from the web and local coffee shops.

It's so addictive, every time I see a cup I like I'm thinking of a nice drink that I'd put in it and must go and find them cups.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think changing cups changes the drink. I'm not sure why, but my preference changes daily. My current favourites being my duralex latte glasses. I also have the 7.5oz ones which are also lovely.

When I feel like something a bit more traditional I'll go for my Como cappucino cups (6oz I think), or if I want something a bit more milky I use bodum 8.5oz pavina glasses.

I say buy loads until you find the ones you really like!


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I think *changing cups changes the drink*. I'm not sure why, but my preference changes daily. My current favourites being my duralex latte glasses. I also have the 7.5oz ones which are also lovely.
> 
> When I feel like something a bit more traditional I'll go for my Como cappucino cups (6oz I think), or if I want something a bit more milky I use bodum 8.5oz pavina glasses.
> 
> I say buy loads until you find the ones you really like!


i think you are totally spot on here. I brought some lovely tall glasses for my cappas and they tase bland in comparrison to making them in a more traditional rounded cappa mug. why is that?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"I brought some lovely tall glasses for my cappas and they tase bland in comparrison to making them in a more traditional rounded cappa mug. why is that?"

I'm thinking that, in a drink with a proportion of foam, the foam (for a given volume) will be deeper in a taller, more slender vessel. Foam would be shallower in a vessel with more surface area? Perhaps you're getting a bigger ratio of the coffee flavour...and perhaps aroma... in the mug?...(just thinking out loud here)...plus perhaps a wider, more complete coating of the tongue withthe mug?

I thought that the reverse was considered typical in non-foamy/carbonated drinks, where a thinner walled vessel enhanced flavour?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Could be mental factors. Like coke or a beer tasting better out of a glass bottle. I enjoy wine more if it's served in a glass type I prefer. Lots of associated elements going on in the background. Best gin and tonic I've ever had was in a Malawi game reserve, watching the sun set in the company of elephants. It could've been made with gnats piss and still been the best.

I caught a bit of a Heston Blumenthal program the other day and he gave a load of cinema goers stale popcorn while watching a film, then fresh popcorn round a table in a normal room. Everyone prefered the stale popcorn.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got the 9.5oz tulip cups from CoffeeHit (oddly enough the same size as Costa's small), I use them for every drink like latte, Americano, cappuccino, once again, just preference and force of habit through working in a coffee shop. Also have two of the 2.5oz demitasse. Might get some flat white cups soon too.

In regards to latte art, I find it easier in taller cups and even glasses. Not sure why, I just do!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Earlepap wrote: "Could be mental factors....I caught a bit of a Heston Blumenthal program the other day and he gave a load of cinema goers stale popcorn while watching a film, then fresh popcorn round a table in a normal room. Everyone prefered the stale popcorn."

Undoubtedly, setting, mood & ambience do play a part...but they're not the whole story - otherwise, on sunny days around the Med, sitting on the waterfront, watching the pretty girls go by, everyone would be happy drinking instant coffee in cafes!? :-0

On the flip side, no one would enjoy craft beers on a wet Wednesday at beer festivals at their local sports hall/"insert hard walled, hard floored, sterile environment of choice"

...just playing devil's advocate of course. ;-)

I freely admit I've been caught out before *when not paying attention* (supermarket switched the juices in the cooler, "do you like pomegranate juice?" I was asked, "No", I replied, "hate the stuff, I drink the grapejuice!"...then I read the label on the pomegrante juice bottle I'd just emptied with gusto!), but in a controlled environment statistical trends can be established.


----------

